# Wiring dash cam to mk3



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So anyone done this yet?

I've a mini 0806 I want to wire into the fuse box in the glovebox. I see there is a potentially a gap underneath the glovebox that a wire could be routed through and then up through the pillar. Will say though that the trim on the mk3 does seem a little more flush than the mk2.

Wiring wise thinking about a 12v to USB adapter wired through piggyback fuse holder but not decided where to plug.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been looking at dash cams quite a bit recently, but reckon it would be more useful at the back due to the number of w&n#*%s that want to get a close-up view of the rear tailpipes.  :roll:

Colleague at work bought an iON Air Pro which he uses on his motorbike, don't think it needs wired for power and has a reasonably good battery life and image quality, enough for journey in and out of work. Do they really need to be wired in ? I thought I read someone on here in the Mk2 forum had fitted the Mini 0806? Looks good value for money!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Having been hit in the rear recently, I'm planning on getting the BlackVue 650 2CH which also has a rear camera mounted at the top of the rear window. I'll get it wired in with some power thing that will keep it on and triggered by motion senators when I'm out of the car, without draining the battery. Not cheap but then how many dash cams do you buy?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr R said:


> I've been looking at dash cams quite a bit recently, but reckon it would be more useful at the back due to the number of w&n#*%s that want to get a close-up view of the rear tailpipes.  :roll:
> 
> Colleague at work bought an iON Air Pro which he uses on his motorbike, don't think it needs wired for power and has a reasonably good battery life and image quality, enough for journey in and out of work. Do they really need to be wired in ? I thought I read someone on here in the Mk2 forum had fitted the Mini 0806? Looks good value for money!


The 0806 is a great little dashcam but needs wired in. I had it in the RS but wired it via the 12v socket as I wasn't planning to keep it in there long. I guess you could buy another of even a 0805 for the rear rather than try and wire up in the roof space. I spec'd the storage pack so hard the 12v socket in the boot so I do have options...


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi

I have the Blackvue 650 2 channel installed in my TTS but currently only into the power socket in the armrest. Came with a Lukas low voltage cut off device just not connected it yet.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisTTS - do you have some photos you can post of the installation - i.e. around the rear view mirror for the front and the rear window for the rear?

Does the rear camera obscure vision and does the front camera obviously look like an add-on in that its clearly visible when driving?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

interesting twist...

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/other/wat ... ar-AAclENz


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Another twist might be that the camera films you causing an accident, and therefore could be used against you!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Another twist might be that the camera films you causing an accident, and therefore could be used against you!


....but only if you cough...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Once they become main stream you can imagine the police taking them as evidence.
Then you'll get the devices that start to dump data their to the cloud in real time, so no chance of deletion in the event of an incident.


----------



## Jinx32 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am in the USA and I'm pretty well versed in these things. I use an iPass Black 100HD which is discretely mounted behind the rearview mirror on my current car. These are not mainstream at all over here, but I can tell you I have some great video. Once was rear-ended and with the camera facing forward, you obviously don't see the guy hitting you but you hear the crunch and see the car jolt forward, so all is not bad if you get hit in the rear. Guy said I slammed on the brakes. I told the police officer I had coasted to a stop at the light and then was slammed from behind, the video will show it. He was like, "video"? He then looked at my camera. I told him if he wanted to copy the card, that was ok. He said it was not necessary. I called the other guys insurance company to start the claim and told them I had video. Of course they were not prepared to receive video sized files so I posted it on Youtube as evidence and watched it at the same time with the agent while talking with them on the phone. 30 seconds of work and my car was 100% repaired and didn't even have to pay my deductible. Usually in my "no fault" state, it is no-ones fault and I would have had to pay my deductible, but since I had evidence that I did nothing wrong FROM MY POINT OF VIEW, then he was stuck.

Anyway, I will want to wire this camera into my car when I get it (TT's are not out over here yet), but fear the dealership may void a warranty if they see something hot wired in. I use to run a cable all the way down the A pillar, under the dash and over to the fuse box or to the backside of the cigarette lighter. When I moved it to my next car I just hot-wired it straight into the sunroof. Just find a ground (usually black) and then find a 12V signal that is only on when the car is on. Hence the sunroof. It was easy to gain access to the wires through the dome light fixture. If yours contains a battery, it will charge whenever the car is on.

Lastly, if your car has an autodimming rear view mirror, you could also tap into those wires right there. Amazon sells solid-core wire kits for radar detectors that you can use. You unplug the battery from your car. Then you take a needle and poke it through the wire of interest, pushing it so the point comes out the other side. A large needle is preferred as the rubber insulation closes when you pull the needle out. So you quickly pull the needle out and push the exposed part of the solid core through the hole. Fold it over on the other side where it penetrated, to hold it in place. Use a small piece of electrical tape to cover up the exposed wire. Very fast and clean. No cutting or splicing. Now when you start the car, the camera will come on. And if you need to remove the wire fast, it pulls right out and the tiny hole pretty much closes by itself. This was a few years ago. Looking this up now, I see they revised the design so now you push these pins into the back of the actual connector that goes into the mirror.

Again, dealer freak out is what I am worried about as my understanding is there there may be current-draw sensors in the car. Or is that a scare tactic....

Sorry, had to add, no matter which camera you choose, make sure you are happy with the software it comes with. It makes all the difference.


----------



## jdhx (May 16, 2015)

Did you/anyone hot wire a camera yet? I want to fit one just beside the driver's mirror in my TT Roadster mk3. Any ideas about the wiring, ie an ignition switched 12v?

Thanks


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Just had mine delivered today. Looking to have it fitted before end of month.

I've learnt the hard way....


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Are going to fitting it yourself or employing the services of another to do so?

Want to get one for when mine arrives.

Another question does yours have GPS, what I'm getting at is speed being shown , don't feel 100% comfortable with it being recorded although 9 times out of 10 it wouldn't be of concern.

Thanks


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I fitted mine a few weeks back. Used piggy back fuse holder coupled with the wiring kit that came with my mini 0806 dashcam. Initially setup with blank fuse given I wanted this powered all the time for 'parking mode' but it seems that the cam doesn't actually do this well at all so had to move to an existing fuse, found the headlight one worked fine so now comes on with the ignition.

Some of the trim is tight but with some work I was able to route from the glovebox and up the passenger side piller. Camera is mmounted to the left of the rear view mirror and works fine, no cables visible.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Dano28 said:


> Are going to fitting it yourself or employing the services of another to do so?
> 
> Want to get one for when mine arrives.
> 
> ...


Getting it fitted by a guy i know well (he fitted the Radar Deflector which has saved me from countless ££££ and points) 70 quid.

Yup has GPS plus you can turn off the speed setting. Also works when car is unattended through movement/impact.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds good will have to update the thread once you've had it all installed!

Have you got the storage pack for the 12v socket in the rear?

Wondering how easy it will be to retro fit the 12v socket in the boot...?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

No. Either way, the unit is being hardwired.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

@Spudz - how is gone with the installation of the Blackvue DR600 Camera - pleased with it? Did you also get the Power thing to enable park mode?

I hear the camera gets hot - is yours ok?

Ian.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes all fitted & works just fine. I'll start a tread on it tomorrow as I'm about to hit the battle cruiser for tonight.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

So here is my Blackvue DR600 fitted to the car. Works really well and is very configurable. I would recommend.


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Spudz,

I want to do this to my car too... I'm looking to get front and rear... I've heard there are issues with Dashcams and DAB radio, can you confirm yours works fine?

Is the wiring just round the trim or under the roof lining?

Cheers in advance 

Mark


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

My friend who fitted mine & who does most if his work for the Trade, advised that by fitting the 650 with the rear cam, I would lose the DAB function. This didn't really affect my buying decision as the jolt from a rear impact registers on the front cam sensor and should show up on the video footage. Most rear enders are in the wrong and the only defence they use is to say that you were rolling backwards at the time. A forward facing camera gives lie to that claim. Oh and save yerself a 100 squid!

The wiring is under the trim and cannot be seen - It's a first class job.


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for that info Spudz, really appreciate it 

Certainly convinces me of just having the front instead and saving the cash!

Mark


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Spudz,

Is your friend available to fit dashcams, or was it done on a friend basis?

I know you said something about he does it for trade, sorry can't see the post now I'm typing this one..

Thanks
Dan


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep. However it depends on where you are located. He covers Leics, Notts etc. PM me if that's good and I'll forward his number.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi SpudZ, does the Blackview offer DNLA of wifi, and thus can you display the recorded videos on the Virtual Cockpit?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't think so tbh. You can stream them to your phone or iPad through the app though.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just a note on the two-camera Blackvue kits stopping the DAB radio from working:

I've just bought a DR650 two camera kit (not fitted it yet). Looking around the web, it appears that there was something wrong with the AV cables supplied with the DR550 2 camera kits, but no reports of the 650's causing problems (at least none that I could spot).

There's a solution for those people who already have a DR550 and DAB problems - a UK Blackvue distributor is supplying free replacement cables for those affected (though you have to pay a nominal P&P charge). Here's a link to the Blackvue forum with details:

http://blackvueshop.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?id=58

I'll be fitting my DR650 kit next weekend, so hopefully will be able to report no problems with my DAB reception!

UPDATE: Still not fitted it yet. Missus reckoned that insulating the loft was more important.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

OK - I've now got my DR650 2 channel system fitted and generally it seems very good. I'm in the process of making a "how to" guide.

Regarding DAB reception, I've found that the camera pretty much kills every channel except the BBC ones when it's switched on. Bit of a pain really.

I've just sent an email to the BlackVue UK suppliers (not sure what to expect - found their forum isn't functioning for new registrations).

At the weekend, I'll buy some clip-on ferrite suppressors to see if that helps and will post the results.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I read that Blackvue where supplying a replacement cable to the 2nd camera to stop the interference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 600 and was advised against the second camera by my installer friend for exactly that reason. Good luck trying to get that resolved!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Audiphil - it was me who posted the info on the replacement cable. 

Unfortunately it appears that those cables aren't available from the UK BlackVue suppliers any more (they were good enough to respond to me despite me not buying the camera from them).
Their only suggestion was to wrap the interconnecting cable in conductive foil to stop the interference, but I think that will be a horrendous job as the cable was tricky enough to stow under the trim without that.

I'm currently trying to get Pittasoft's attention to ask about the cable. In the meantime, my ferrites should arrive by weekend so will see if they help.


----------



## Fearstone (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been following this thread with interest and messaged Blackvue on Facebook with the DAB interference question for my forthcoming new TTS and the DR650GW HD 2 Channel that ideally I'd like to fit. I've included their answer below but they included a link to a Youtube video which seems to suggest mounting the rear camera at the bottom of the rear window away from the DAB aerial module at the top of the rear window on the BMW in the video.
I wonder if this would be a feasible prevention measure for the DAB interference on the TT?

"Hello, thank you for your interest in BlackVue. 
There is always a possibility of the interference - although it's more of a "case by case" scenario, you might take some steps to prevent it. One of our users showed how to avoid DAB radio problems while installing a BlackVue dashcam here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xll2I52 ... e=youtu.be. It might help. Thanks!"


----------

